# Cook.



## Chef (5 Dec 2004)

What can I say... I'm a cook.   

Where could I look for jobs in camps for cooks?


Thanks for any info.


----------



## cgyflames01 (5 Dec 2004)

Uhh are you in the army??


----------



## Chef (5 Dec 2004)

No I'm not  but I'm pure canadian so getting in the army wouldnt be hard if needed to cook in camps.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (5 Dec 2004)

Civilian cooks are hired like any other public service employee.  Check the following website for job openings.

http://jb-ge.hrdc-drhc.gc.ca/Intro_en.asp

I'm not sure if non-public funds organizations hire cooks (mess', etc) but that may be an option, would hold out much hope for it.

If you want to be a military cook check the recruiting forum for all the info (and more) that you would want to know about joining the army, that the first step, followed by your trades training and soldier qualification (if you're army).

Edit:

Look here for the official line on military cooks: http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/career/tradeinfo_e.aspx?id=861


----------



## chrisf (5 Dec 2004)

If you're already got your papers as a cook, you can probably get equivilency for your trades training, meaning you'd only have to do basic training/SQ.


----------



## Chef (6 Dec 2004)

Yea I went to college for cooking so I just needed to know where to find any jobs if any..


Thanks for all the info you have given me guys.


----------



## caper861 (7 Jul 2005)

Hey, welcome to the world of cooks or in the military 861.  If you want to join the forces as a cook then you will probably get credit for the first part of your QL3 but everyone no matter what element you choose to join must perform and pass the field portion of the QL3.  I have trained and worked with person's who have there papers from community college and have received their direct entrance with only the 2 week field portion.  This basically consits of how to use field equipment, how to set up, tear down and work on the kitchen trailer (flying kitchen), how to run a mess tent, to bake and cook in the field and your basic solider drills, to name a few items.  I have worked in both civilian and military kitchens and be prepared because the two lives are different, but fun and exciting.  Instead of cooking for a table you may have to cook for 500 to 1500 persons at a time.  I servered for 13 years before retiring last Nov. and I really wish I could have served for 20  more years!!  If you do not wish to serve in the military but wish to work in the military kitchens then you need to apply with PSP (at your local base) and compete in a compition.  You will work next to and with the military cooks and be classified as a Fose 5.  This is a civilian cook with papers.  It never hurts to look into the possibility of either job because after you work in a military you have the greatest chance of obtaining almost any civilian restaurant job you apply for.  You will receive top training in a military kitchen and experience things you can not learn anywhere else.  Good luck!!


----------



## q_1966 (30 Aug 2005)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Look here for the official line on military cooks: http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/career/tradeinfo_e.aspx?id=861



Good thing they updated the site, more useful information


----------

